# Need a custom sticker supplier



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a customer that I've been doing embroidery for that wants to start ordering rolls of custom stickers.

Can anyone recommend a good custom sticker supplier?

-S


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

send me an email moosevalley[USER=135513]@Hot[/USER]mail.com


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

I can help you easily with these [email protected]


----------

